
In Hong Kong, Which Side Is Technology On? - sebastianconcpt
https://www.wired.com/story/hong-kong-protests-digital-technology/
======
Nasrudith
It reminds me of a joke - "Don't anthropomorphize computers - they hate that."

Technology as it exists now lacks any agency so calling it on a side in the
first place is a mistake. It may make one approach feasible or unfeasible and
the design may in fact be deliberately biased (see the French Boulevard design
to not be urban fighting defensible). It may sound pendantic but the nuance is
inportant even when dealing with the most pathological cases like leaded
gasoline.

